# Dark Mode or light mode?



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

This is a question about your preference. For me I always use light mode, my 3ds, my switch, TCoD is is spectrum, mew or butterfree mode, i use Discord in light mode  i love light mode. Put your preference in here.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 24, 2020)

dark mode!!! but themes that are especially high contrast (like roar of time) hurt my eyes haha. i use voice of the forest on here since it's at least got a darker background color


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

voice of the forest is as dark as i will ever go on anything.


----------



## Mawile (Apr 24, 2020)

Dark mode on everything, to the point where I have a firefox extension to make every website in dark mode. Light mode hurts my eyes a bit and also causes me to not be able to follow along with reading as easily (I have to highlight each line with my mouse to keep track of which line I'm on).


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow nobody shares my opinion on discord light mode... nobody shares my opinion on ANYThing light mode.


----------



## Mawile (Apr 24, 2020)

I've seen people online and know people who prefer light modes on everything! It's generally just a personal preference thing. I just personally get overwhelmed on light mode anything, so I kinda have to run everything in dark mode.


----------

